
Trump GROUNDS Boeing 737 Max planes – effectively immediately - keepper
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6805505/Trump-grounds-Boeing-737-Max-planes-effectively-immediately-crash.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931)

